# Flex Fit Base Cap mit Rock Shox Applikation!



## shadow_muc (9. Januar 2012)

Hier gibt es eine schicke Flex Fit Kappe mit Rock Shox Stickerei! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110806113611


Also zugreifen!!!


----------



## shadow_muc (10. Januar 2012)

... [sorry, kann den Beitrag nicht löschen]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

